# Furry friends <3



## Tiwohunter (Nov 16, 2015)

After some long and intense thinking I've decided to re-home some of my rats. All were born from a surprise litter on February 1 of this year. They were separated two days before they were five weeks old. 

For the gents we have Inky, Blinky, Pinky and Clyde. All are PEWs (pink eyed white) and loving. They have been on Oxbow mouse and young rat and are litter box trained. 

For the ladies we have Jean and Storm, two black hooded babies. They are petite rats, taking after mom. They've been on the soy Harlan Telkad formula and are also litter box trained. While not as social as the guys they will come to you for kisses and loves but where the gents will happily reach for you to pick them up the girls prefer to climb on rather than be lifted. 

Everyone gets fresh fruits or vegetables twice weekly and an assortment of other treats. They will come with a small bag of food for the first few days and a few treats. 

If you're interested reply and I can text pictures and answer any further questions. I will drive 3 - 4 hours one way to meet you if you are not local to North Alabama.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You should put your location in the title of your post so people in Alabama read your post. It would also show up on Google searches much better.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

They sound gorgeous. <3 Unfortunately, Canada's probably a bit too far of a drive.....


----------



## Tiwohunter (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestion! Now to figure out how to do that. I'm betting from the desktop vs the mobile version of the site. 

They are lovely! Of course no one wanted to sit still for a picture but I nabbed one of Blinky and Pinky on the ratwalk.


----------

